# Klemmeri Tank (Dial-Up Warning)



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey everyone,
Here it is. Sorry it took so long to get the pics up. It is 16x16x18 tall, made by Paul for me. Feel free to ask questions.
Jordan

Before Set-up









Feeding Door









Freshly Set-up









Current (More bamboo and heat light added). The black velvet lost a bunch of leaves but is getting ready to sprout new ones. One of the orchids lost it's leaves as well.









The Klemmeri from Scott Menigoz




































Babyfood Time!!









And a Klemmeri from Julie Bergman (I couldn't get very many good pictures of it.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

woah sweet gecko and thats a pretty slick looking feeding door to


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

wow neat.. do they get bigger?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The one from Scott is almost full grown, the other one is a bit smaller. They're small, diurnal, energetic, colorful little geckos, and very similar to darts in care. They are really bold to, the one from Scott was eating babyfood from my finger within a week of it arriving. They are really funny to watch, and have personality. They even jump onto my arm from time to time!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You better be fast if you're letting them jump onto your arm.

Day Geckoes are the fastest critters around.

s


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Scott said:


> You better be fast if you're letting them jump onto your arm.


That's the thing: I'm not letting them :wink:. Believe me, i'm on high-alert when that door opens. Julie Bergman from gecko ranch calls them rocket-butts.

Jordan


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Klemmeri*

Only one bad thing dont let them eat the baby food from your finger.I know it's cool but you never know what residue may be attached to that finger.Even in small amounts some common household chemicals can be harmfull.Just a warning.
cya
Oh yeah cool tank
One more thing you have some cool plants in there but they will be covered in crap real soon.Next time you have him make you a day gecko cage instead of straight up and down side's make him angle them slightly so that when they crap it wont hit the sides it will fall straight to the bottom.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Beautiful Geckos and Tank! Id love to get some, but two problems, hard to find, and $$$$$$$$$$$$$. Very cool tank, love it all,

Ryan


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Cool pics and nice setup. And those are some great looking geckoes, if I do say so myself :roll: :wink: 
Keep me [us] posted on their progress!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Klemmeri*

Ryan,If you are really interested I will have some ready in a few months.About 16 total just pm me for info.
They are neonates 
later


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice set up, I'm thinking of setting up a 12x12x18 exo terra for some of these or maybe some gold dust day geckos, I'm interested on how you're lighting a small tank like this(both UV and heat). Whats the temp stay around in the tank w/ the lighting?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Klemmeri*

Some people use halogen lighting to provide a basking area for such a small enclosure.Others just use common T-12 flourescent bulbs with a high CRI.And some use both in conjunction,But without a doubt nothing beats the sun they will do so much better with atleast seven hours a week to full or filtered sunlight.Those tanks are great for a pair but klemmeri really breed better in colony's.So if you get a pair hopefully you can upgrade to a larger enclosure once things get going.
cya


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

I see that you are using the puck lights for the basking spot, but how are you giving them UV? Is it a UV bulb in the silver fixture behind the puck light? I am assuming you have a screen top, or OP-4 acrylic for the top, right?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

twisner said:


> I see that you are using the puck lights for the basking spot, but how are you giving them UV? Is it a UV bulb in the silver fixture behind the puck light? I am assuming you have a screen top, or OP-4 acrylic for the top, right?


A "new" idea among day gecko breeders (check out the Christenson's _Day Geckoes in Captivity_book) is not using UVB lighting. Through adequate supplementation, the use of expensive UVB lighting is not required.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,
The top is partially screen. I'm using a compact flourescent right now. Compact flourescents do put out uv for the first six months or so, but I am going to have these on the rack with two t8 bulbs over them. Again, U.V. is not necessary for phelsuma. This was demonstated by a vet (I don't remember his name) and by many of the major phelsuma breders. It is important to give them good fluorescent though with a high CRI and to give them the right temperatures. I've talked to a few breeders about this and that is what they recommended. The good thing about the tank is that it's not heavy, so I can give them sunlight on nice days. Naidahl, Trow gave good advice on the tank. 12x12x18 seems borderline on size. I would also worry about the gap in the front doors, they can escape out of something 2-3 mm wide. Trow, what sex ratio do you keep your colony in? I'm thinking about adding one or two more geckos around christmas (two might be pushing it on size though).

Jordan


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought a pair would push it in the exo terra, i was already leaning towards only one gold dust for it, it'll be more of a display tank next to my bed. I plan on the puck light for basking, i just need to figure out what to do about the UV/flourescent source with foot print only being 12x12 on the tank.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I got the compact fluorescent from Peace of the Tropics. I have heard good things about the reptisun 10.0, but I think that would be alot of U.V. for them.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

My colony consist's of 14 adult breeders.6 males and 8 females.They do so much better in a large group it is amazing how well they do even with the occasional fight.Florida ambient temps help keep things rollin although they do shut down in the winter otherwise they would breed nonstop.I give them atleast 7 hours a week minium full sun exposure they can bask for hours and they do even the neonates can take temps in the 90's.Klemmeri are sun gods.I can roll my day gecko cages outdoors so this helps.I have quite a few differant species but klemmeri are the best no doubt IMO.
later

Flourescent lighting Highest CRI possible with atleast 6000 kelvins


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

trow, what size tank is your colony in?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Klemmeri*

They arent in an actual tank, Custom made cages The sides bottom and back are solid plywood and the fronts and top are screen(aluminum).Cages are eight foot long and partioned into seperate enclosures.On a table fitted with heavy duty caster's so they can be wheeled outside.Nothing elaborate just functional.Mother nature does the rest.
cya


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I used to walk over to Julies house to look at all her specimens, but then she moved about a 5 minute car drive away and i havnt seen her stuff since, makes me want to go visit.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Very nice cubes. Look good I dig the feeding door.


----------

